# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pyxie Tongue

## John Clare

So this is my big male Pyxie, McFatty  :Frog Smile: , like those guys in Grey's Anatomy, which I don't watch.  Honestly.  By the way, this is not the male in the site's logo - that was a friend's frog.  

Anyhow you can see the shape of McFatty's tongue - it rolls out like a carpet and the tip has two points, so kind of forked.  The tip is also very moist and sticky, as you can see in the second photo where the tongue sticks to the table top!  By the way, that's a superworm (super mealworm).  Pyxies have two main methods for getting hold of food with their mouth - lunge for it with the jaws and grab hold using the odontoid teeth, which are sharp and very painful if you get bitten, and the second method is like this, with a flick of the tongue.  Over 50 of these superworms died in the making of these photos.  McFatty had no regrets.  :AR15: 

Forked tongue frog!


Look at it sticking to the table!

----------


## Laura

those pictures are amazing John! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Kurt

Yes, very nice. Must've been tough to get them just right.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for the kind words!  Well, digital photos are ~free but I went through a lot of superworms - you get 1-3 shots per superworm because he usually misses the first time.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

That is one big eating machine you have there! :Big Applause:

----------


## John Clare

Yeah, he's a monster.

----------


## Laura

haha, checking them out again. That is just so cool.

----------


## Jace

Amazing photos!  You must have a lot of patience.  I tried to take a picture of mine eating a pinky mouse, but the mouse was gone before I could focus.  I've had better luck with the dew worms, but they have a chance to try and wiggle away before they are gulped down.

----------


## John Clare

> Amazing photos!  You must have a lot of patience.  I tried to take a picture of mine eating a pinky mouse, but the mouse was gone before I could focus.  I've had better luck with the dew worms, but they have a chance to try and wiggle away before they are gulped down.


Thank you Jo-Anna.  Most of the photos show a frog and no superworm  :Wink: .

----------


## Jack

I know this thread is old but I just wanted to say that those pics are awesome.

----------


## Dr. Matt

I agree with everyone!  fantastic job getting those shots!!!  very cool!!  how big is your buddies frog anyways?

----------

